
MIT Releases Results of Fact-Finding on Engagements with Jeffrey Epstein - infodocket
http://news.mit.edu/2020/mit-releases-results-fact-finding-report-jeffrey-epstein-0110
======
HarryHirsch
So there was no policy for donation from controversial donors? That's itself a
policy failure, since the purpose of large donations is reputation washing or
access to social circles. MIT didn't know that? That's not believable.

